# Ride LX or Rome S90



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

s90s
10rahc


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Why would you choose those over the LX's?


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

xDOTY said:


> Why would you choose those over the LX's?


eh. the lx is one of rides lower end bindings. romes ratchets are nice. not my favorite brand of bindings but they are good bindings. im sure rome covers them the same too even though they are a rome/sierra collaboration


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Hmm Ok. I think the webbing would be cool to lock in my feet plus the aluminium base plate.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

the LXs arent terrible. i say go for whatever one you like more.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

I guess just bring in my boots and try them on for comfort?


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

xDOTY said:


> I guess just bring in my boots and try them on for comfort?


sure, that will work? try your boots with 390s and lxs. unless you can try s90s.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Yea. I really have no clue what to get lol. SO many dang choices.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

what kind of binding are you looking for? %park vs %all mountain?


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

45% park 55% cruising do-anything go-to binding


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

check out the k2 line. Like the auto uprises or the formulas


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

CMSbored said:


> check out the k2 line. Like the auto uprises or the formulas


Are they light? I am talking about sub $150 price tag. Need budget do-it-all bindings


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

xDOTY said:


> Are they light? I am talking about sub $150 price tag. Need budget do-it-all bindings


yeah they are light. lighter than my 390s and SPIs. and you can get last years model for sub that.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

k /tenchar


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Ok. K2 Indy. Union DLX. Ride LX. Flux PR15. Burton Custom. Flow Flite 2. Forum Faction. or Rome S90.


----------



## Vrud (Sep 2, 2011)

xDOTY said:


> Ok. K2 Indy. Union DLX. Ride LX. Flux PR15. Burton Custom. Flow Flite 2. Forum Faction. or Rome S90.


My opinion: The S90 or Faction look like your best options as far as "bang for your buck"

This is coming from a guy who uses Ride bindings too...its just that the LX is the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Ah. Ok. I think the s90 will be the best. So far I have heard great things about them.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Rome S90 Binding - YouTube DEF GOING WITH THE ROMES! Look how easy around 30 sec. he undo's them. Faster than Flow lolololol


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

I love ride bindings. I've had a few sets and the delta mvmnt I have now are about 4 years old. They are a park binding but I like them anywhere. The aluminum chassis are strong and dourable. The ratchets have been a bit of an issue. First day with them some kid ran into me and broke the head of one. Ride did replace it for free. Last year (3rd year with them) 2 started freezing up and one broke off again just ratcheting them down. Took them to a ride dealer and they replaced them all with a stronger set for 20 bucks and they are good to go!
The lx was my first set and they are definitely cheaper. I had the ex then witch are better. They are a little stiffer than my deltas and have a little less tech. My buddie had a set of the cheaper burtons and they were junk. They didn't ratchet well and the base plate was hard. 
This year he got a new set of the ride revolt witch are rather nice, good all around binding. They are alot like my deltas and the wedgie footbeds ride have have a lot of cushning in them. Then the split ankle strap takes pressure off the top of your foots pressure point. They are a little more than the lx but you could probably find a set of last year modle for a decent price. I think they are 199 or 189 for a this year mold set. He says they are way more comfy than the burtons he had.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey xDOTY, I know we were on a similar binding search so I'll just add that I ended up ordering last year's Ride EX (next step up from the LX) cheap from Christy Sports

Also, Erik's Bike Shop has a similar price with different size/color options.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

So, narrowed it down(sorta) to these Flux PR15 vs Union DLX vs Rome S90. All are under 150. Gave up the Ride's web that I heard broke easily, so no go on that, and I want something easy and fast to ratchet in and out of, as fast as if not faster that reclining highbacks. 


So outta the Flux PR15 vs Union DLX vs Rome S90, which would you choose?


----------

